# my driver broke



## timberland (Oct 21, 2007)

I just got into golf a 1/2 a year ago. I got a golf net and every day after school i would hit into the tet for at least 200 shots. I played yesterday, i came down in my swing and my hand slipped cuz it was raining and i grounded the club. I thought nothing of it and swung again and hit the ball but the head went with it. Is this normal?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

NO thats not normal. One can only hope you kept your purchase receipt, and the club is not too old. I would be taking it back to the place of purchase and ranting and raving. Most reputable companies will fix or replace, the last thing they want is bad press....


----------



## timberland (Oct 21, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> NO thats not normal. One can only hope you kept your purchase receipt, and the club is not too old. I would be taking it back to the place of purchase and ranting and raving. Most reputable companies will fix or replace, the last thing they want is bad press....


it is the driver that came with my beginner set so im not to worried. Plus its the end of the season and i planed on getting a new one in the spring.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

If you have the receipt, I might still bring the club back, it should not break under normal playing conditions, and should be replaced by the manufacture. If we don't complain in these situations, we let companies sell inferior products. Just my opinion....


----------



## timberland (Oct 21, 2007)

I will call the place and see what they will do. I dont have the receipt but when we bought if from the dealer they got our email and so it should work out.

Thanks for the help thus far.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If you were planning on replacing it, maybe instead of them repairing it, they will give you a discount on your new driver.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Call the manufacturer. If it's a big name they might replace it for free.


----------

